

Open-source log management - thibaut_barrere
http://www.graylog2.org/

======
0xEA
No screenshots, no video. Just documentation. Not worth looking deeper.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
hey - did you read at all ?

screenshots: <http://www.graylog2.org/about/screenshots>

release notes: <http://www.graylog2.org/whatsnew/release/0-9-4>

~~~
0xEA
My bad, wasn't clear where on the site. I take it back, pretty slick software.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
I agree they need some work on clarity.

